
Ask HN: Which headphones should I buy? - Nib
I have been given around roughly $200 to buy headphones...<p>The question is, which headphones so I buy?<p>I&#x27;m thinking of beats solo2(White) but I&#x27;m really new to these kinds of things. So, a little help needed here, I am a general programmer, and I don&#x27;t need some specialized headphones or anything, just plain old headphones that are nice and loud, and let me hear music...<p>So, what do you guys suggest as to which headphones should I buy?
======
vreragaw
It's best you go to a more suitable audiophile specific forum for advice.
You'll just get a mixed bag of suggestions of "suggesting what I own"
responses. This is from the forum I personally use for headphone suggestions.
Also, get closed headphones that isolate sound well if it's for a office
environment.

[http://headphones.com.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6206](http://headphones.com.au/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6206)

The only advice I can give you is try many headphones in person with music
your familiar with and like. Shops like to play just the right music that
compliments them specific phones. I settled on Brainwavz after testing
Sennheiser, Grado, Beats, Audio Technica, Beyer, Koss and Shure.

~~~
Nib
Awesome advice, and, I am still a student, plus, I'm gonna do just that
tomorrow morning...

------
sparkie
You're paying largely for the brand with a pair of solo2 - they're fairly low-
mid range headphones wrapped in an expensive package. Widely considered a
waste of money among audiophiles.

Start looking here for something in your price range, and check reviews
surrounding any particular set ([http://www.head-fi.org/a/headphone-buying-
guide](http://www.head-fi.org/a/headphone-buying-guide))

~~~
Nib
That's the same thing I thought when I saw those headphones but, I checked
them out a little more, and saw that they came with RemoteTalk cables(it's an
apple thing) and I don't think any other headphones have that, do they?

And ya, I'm checking out that guide as were speaking...

~~~
sparkie
Can't comment on Apple specific technology, but the RemoteTalk seems like just
another brand name. It looks like just microphone built into the cable - which
is nothing new - you can get unbranded versions which will work with any
headphones that have a detachable cable.

Problem is maybe finding a suitable cable and headphones with detachable
cable. A number of those higher quality headphones use 3.5mm male to XLR male
cables, and I doubt you'll find one with a microphone. (they all seem to be
3.5mm male to male).

Could just buy a wireless BT mic instead, and get a decent set of headphones.

------
mlwarren
Monoprice 8323's[1] have good reviews[2] for the price. I picked them up and
I'm happy with them. I really like the detachable cables and the fact that
they provide two cables in the box. I did do some modding to the headband to
give more padding, using [3] as a guide. I believe I picked up the headband on
amazon for ~10 dollars.

[1]
[http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=108&cp_id=10823&cs_id=...](http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=108&cp_id=10823&cs_id=1082302&p_id=8323&seq=1&format=2)

[2]
[http://www.engadget.com/products/monoprice/8323/](http://www.engadget.com/products/monoprice/8323/)

[3] [http://www.head-fi.org/t/619640/modding-
monoprice-8323-with-...](http://www.head-fi.org/t/619640/modding-
monoprice-8323-with-pictures)

------
jleyank
Quick comment.... If you really like your music, get some kind of headphone
amp/usb-connected DAC so that you don't rely on the sound card of your
laptop/desktop. Why spend lots of cash when you're using a 30-cent component?

Echoing another comment, closed-ear cans are a must for the office but I think
open-ear cans sound better when you can use them. I have Grados but ears are a
personal choice thing. There are some excellent in-ear earphones (Etymotics,
for example), but these take some getting used to.

------
mp4box
I'll just leave this here

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsxQxS0AdBY&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsxQxS0AdBY&feature=youtu.be)

------
runjake
_I don 't need some specialized headphones or anything, just plain old
headphones that are nice and loud, and let me hear music... _

Then a pair of $25 Sennheiser HD 200 series headphones. Cheap, great sound,
fairly decent at isolating noise. Why spend $200 if you don't have to?

Alternatively, look at noise cancelling headphones like the Bose series, but
try before you buy, some people cannot stand the "pressurized" head feeling of
noise cancellation.

------
stripe
SteelSeries Siberia V2 Full-Size Gaming Headset [1]

I am wearing those up to 5 hours a day.

\- Fits nicely around me large ears

\- Cable has an extension

\- Audio quality feels better than with any beats I have worn

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/SteelSeries-Siberia-Full-Size-
Gaming-H...](http://www.amazon.com/SteelSeries-Siberia-Full-Size-Gaming-
Headset/dp/B003N636VI/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1410346593&sr=1-4&keywords=steelseries)

------
lsiunsuex
I have the LG Tone Ultra HBS-800 Bluetooth Stereo Headset - Pearl White

Love them. Charges in just over an hour, lasts all day. Connects over
bluetooth to my iPhone for music or phone calls or to my laptop for Skype
calls / music. Work great when landscaping or cleaning the house or working
out. Really, I wear them all the time. Comes in black also.

~~~
Nib
You have to charge those headphones?

\- One reason I'd prefer Beats solo2 over these, they don't need no
charging...

~~~
lsiunsuex
Well, they are bluetooth.

If you haven't already, you should probably get into a routine of charging
everything at night. Headphones, smart watch, phone, laptop.

Just the way things are now a days...

------
svennek
If you can use in-ear phones and don't need to have any contact with your
surroundings during your music, the ER4 from Etymotic Research are by far the
best I have ever had...

They dampen the environment so much, that even when I have reasonable lound
music, I get surprised about how LOUD the world around me is when I pull out
the earphones..

~~~
Nib
Ahh... The ER4 sounds nice, but it's a pity they don't sell these in India...

:(

~~~
svennek
They are also not available in my country, but I ordered them online :)

------
wilsonfiifi
You should have a listen to the SoundMAGIC E10, good price good sound.
[http://www.amazon.com/SoundMAGIC-Isolating-In-Ear-
Earphones-...](http://www.amazon.com/SoundMAGIC-Isolating-In-Ear-Earphones-
BlackGunmetal/dp/B005HP3OB0)

~~~
wilsonfiifi
In my haste I forgot to ask what kind of music you listen to. The soundmagic
e10 is bass-heavy and you'll probably have to switch off your eq settings. I
use them with my iPod classic (with flat eq setting) and they sound superb.
However I found out that there's a bit of interference when I plug them into
my MacBook Pro.

I also sometimes use my AKG 451 which aren't as bass heavy as the e10 but also
sound really good when listening to Amos Lee for instance.

Bottom line is you should probably take your music player with you and have a
listen before purchasing if possible or you'll just have to rely on review
sites like WhatHifi.

------
whichdan
I have an Audio Technica ATH-M50 that I'm happy with. It's around the $150
range, sometimes $100 if you find a good sale. Using my iMac, I can never put
the volume above 3 notches. It's definitely loud! And comfortable, since it's
circumaural.

------
secrrr
hi-fi: i don't know.

studio/audiophile: [http://www.beyerdynamic.de/shop/hah/headphones-and-
headsets/...](http://www.beyerdynamic.de/shop/hah/headphones-and-
headsets/studio-and-stage/headphones-for-live-applications/dt-770-pro.html) A
little weak in the heights, and no hi-fi (no exaggerated subs). But really
good for the money. Also available in half closed. With this clear and neutral
sound you will begin to hear youtube compression and bad mixes though :) Also
look for the ohms, they need quite some power.

If you prefer a more roomy sound I'd go for studio AKGs, but for a clean sound
it might need a little more than your budget here.

------
massappeal
I just bought the Beyerdynamic Custom Pro One
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDBWrSENTps](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDBWrSENTps))
for about $200 and I can't recommend them enough

~~~
lstrope
I second the Beyer Custom One Pro's - they are bass cannons and are the best
sounding headphone I have purchased (I have many 200 dollar headphones lying
around).

------
jtfairbank
I dig my audio-technica. I was happy to see a lot of people at
[MHacks](mhacks.org) with them. I got mine for about $150 on sale, just check
around the webs.

------
gesman
Add $50 and get Bose, around the ear, active noise cancelling ones.

Anything else if either going to hurt your ear or let the noise in or both.

------
vishalzone2002
I use Sennheiser HD 280 Pro. Really comfortable and at <$100 is probably the
best value for money

------
farmerjack
Sony MDRV6 (or MDR7506; both have equivalent parts). You can find a pair in
nearly every studio.

------
garysvpa
Audio-Technica ATH-M50 Professional Studio Monitor Headphones for only $169.00

------
PhrosTT
Anybody have an opinion on just getting the Bose QC15?

------
lukasm
Sennheiser HD201

